# Central Machinery 12x36 lathe T33274 Normal power light operation?



## phranticness (Oct 30, 2022)

Does anyone own this lathe?    Central Machinery 12x36 lathe T33274

I recently bought one and just now got it powered on at home. 

When the lathe is plugged in to power the yellow power light is always illuminated and I hear a small hum from the electrical box. 

All the controls work like they should,  I hear all the contactors working,  but I would have expected the power light to go out when the red reset button is depressed.  I found one other post on the topic and it sounded like that fella had the same question as me but they never followed up to the thread.   I have a feeling it's normal operation, but I'd love to confirm it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 30, 2022)

I have the 13x40 version but a different brand. They look identical because they all came from the same factory. Yes my power light stays on also. I have the lathe on its own breaker so I can kill the power at the box when the lathe will be idle.


----------



## phranticness (Oct 30, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> I have the 13x40 version but a different brand. They look identical because they all came from the same factory. Yes my power light stays on also. I have the lathe on its own breaker so I can kill the power at the box when the lathe will be idle.


Thanks for the quick response.   

Does yours hum as well?  I imagine the hum is the transformer making low voltage for the light.


----------



## NCjeeper (Oct 30, 2022)

It my hum, but with the shop radio going I have not heard it.


----------



## benmychree (Oct 30, 2022)

I would expect the hum would be from a transformer for the machine's control circuits, it is normal for a lot of machines to have controls and contactors operating at voltages lower than input voltage.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 1, 2022)

There would be a small hum from the transformer, then a louder contactor hum when the motor is running- but probably you won't hear that
over the machine noise


----------



## phranticness (Nov 2, 2022)

I ended up installing a switch.  I'd prefer to have it off when it's off.


----------

